# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Em muốn mua máy CNC Gỗ để gia công.

## anyname

Chào các anh(chị).
Như tiêu đề e muốn kinh doanh thêm gia công bên gỗ, như đục gỗ 2.5D. Nhưng e còn khá mơ hồ, e ko biết chỗ nào uy tính nhất trên Sài Gòn bán máy. Và nếu như e mua máy thì em cần biết những gì trc khi mua máy? để tránh ko bị tư vấn lừa, và cách xem máy như thế nào, cụ thể những gì quan trọng của máy. Em rất cám ơn các anh(chị) trong nghề đã đọc.

----------

Ống nối máy cnc co giãn, thuongnguyen

----------


## sơn phan

Nếu mua máy giá rẽ bạn có thể tham khảo tại phutungcnc.com

----------

anyname

----------


## Anh.Phan11

> Chào các anh(chị).
> Như tiêu đề e muốn kinh doanh thêm gia công bên gỗ, như đục gỗ 2.5D. Nhưng e còn khá mơ hồ, e ko biết chỗ nào uy tính nhất trên Sài Gòn bán máy. Và nếu như e mua máy thì em cần biết những gì trc khi mua máy? để tránh ko bị tư vấn lừa, và cách xem máy như thế nào, cụ thể những gì quan trọng của máy. Em rất cám ơn các anh(chị) trong nghề đã đọc.


Chào anh,
anh có nhu cầu về các loại máy điêu khắc gỗ, liên hệ với bên em nha
Mr. Phan Anh 0912 722237 công ty vạn sự lợi  vansuloi.com

----------


## hatien

theo e nghĩ a nên tự chế 1 con máy vừa đc học hỏi vữa hiểu sâu hơn về máy.nếu cần cứ liên hệ e e hỗ trợ cho a tự chế 1 con máy

----------


## minmintrando

Bác có thể tham khảo tại: https://maxbuy.com.vn/cong-cu-dung-cu/may-cat-da-nang/

----------

Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

----------


## Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

Kinh nghiệm lựa hconj máy chế biến gỗ bạn có thể xem:
- Lựa chọn đúng công suất phù hợp với hệ thống
- Lựa chọn hàng chất lượngt ốt xíu, có thương hiệu
- Nên tham khảo và tính toán kỹ khi quyết định mua bạn nha
- Nên có những câu hỏi gạch ra để hỏi nhà cc khi tư vấn
Chúc anh mua hàng như ý

----------


## banglangtim20

Liên hệ e nhé

----------


## thuongnguyen

> Chào các anh(chị).
> Như tiêu đề e muốn kinh doanh thêm gia công bên gỗ, như đục gỗ 2.5D. Nhưng e còn khá mơ hồ, e ko biết chỗ nào uy tính nhất trên Sài Gòn bán máy. Và nếu như e mua máy thì em cần biết những gì trc khi mua máy? để tránh ko bị tư vấn lừa, và cách xem máy như thế nào, cụ thể những gì quan trọng của máy. Em rất cám ơn các anh(chị) trong nghề đã đọc.


Xin chào anyname !

Bên mình chuyên cung cấp máy chế biến gỗ được nhập khẩu từ đài loan 100%, với 18 năm cung cấp sản phẩm máy chế biên gỗ cho các doanh nghiệp lớn nhỏ trong và ngoài nước. cty Thương Nguyên luôn đảm bảo về chất lương sản phẩm và những hậu mãi về sau cho khách hàng.
để biết thêm về thôn tin sản phẩm và được tứ kỹ hơn. mời bạn tham khảo thêm sản phẩm trong website : http://tnmaychebiengo.com/danh-muc/p...s/cnc-machine/

Call: 0931 775 220
skype: ngocyen.hothi
email: thuongnguyen2018@gmail.com/ maychebiengotn@gmail.com
zalo/ facebook: 0931 775 220/ thuongnguyen2018



MÁY CNC L-148ATC
TABLE SIZE:  1220 x 2440mm
MAX. WORKING AREA : 1320 x 2540mm
Horizontal (X-Axis) 1320mm


MÁY CNC-5AXIS-ATC

TABLE SIZE  :Frown:  4’×8’ DESCRIPTION) ( 4’×8’CNC-5AXIS-ATC )

----------

